# Milan: facce scurissime in dirigenza.



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



...speriamo che lo caccino.


----------



## Love (24 Aprile 2019)

ok...ma quando lo esonerano.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Questi per me sono colpevoli tanto quanto Gattuso. Non è possibile che dei tifosi si accorgano dei limiti dell incompetente e loro che son pagati fior di milioni fan finta di nulla.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Credevo tantissimo in Maldini. MI sto ricredendo. 

Leo è l'unico che pensa in grande.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Solito fumo. Calmate le acque vincerà il "buonismo".


----------



## __king george__ (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



non succederà nulla come al solito...domani vertice a Milanello e tutti "compatti insieme per l'obiettivo comune e bla bla bla"...


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Loro sono complici di questa situazione, abbiano un sussulto di palle, se ancora le hanno, e lo caccino a pedate nel culo.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

#tuttoprocede


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Se devono intervenire intervengano
Secondo me non lo esonerano perché così sono sicuri che prenderà lui tutte le colpe del fallimento.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan *hanno lasciato San Siro* scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



mah...


----------



## David Drills (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma che vada a... anche la dirigenza!


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credevo tantissimo in Maldini. MI sto ricredendo.
> 
> Leo è l'unico che pensa in grande.



Per me si potrebbero completare: il radicale e il moderato.
Ovviamente a fine stagione Gattuso deve andare via


----------



## Mika (24 Aprile 2019)

a 5 giornate dalla fine cosa volete che lo esonerino, a Giugno va via.
Stiamo buttando (o abbiamo buttato) la stagione, una delle più scarse serie A della storia.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Gravissimo non centrare la finale nell'anno in cui la juve stecca la competizione.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Questi fanno finta di cadere da pero, forse. 
Era palese che le nostre ultime partite sarebbero state un calvario. 
Da dopo il derby perso, in modo indegno, questi non hanno fatto niente per risollevare la situazione.


----------



## Wetter (24 Aprile 2019)

Sono forse il primo che spera nell'esonero di Gattuso ma non vedo il senso di esonerarlo adesso,a 4 partite dalla fine....
Alla champions non credono nemmeno i vari Maldini e Leonardo,come da loro stesse dichiarazioni,quindi lasceranno Gattuso cuocere nel suo brodo e probabilmente farlo fuori a fine stagione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Troppo tardi,dovevate essere scuri in volto dopo la figura patetica in Grecia


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gravissimo non centrare la finale nell'anno in cui la juve stecca la competizione.



Tanto avremmo perso sicuramente contro l'Atalanta, quelli corrono e giocano un bel calcio,tipo ajax


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

E S O N E R A T E L O

Tanto cosa c'è da perdere? Gattuso non sarà più da noi la prossima stagione, con lui non c'è progetto, non c'è gioco, c'è solo confusione e nulla tattico, ha distrutto un acquisto come Higuain, stiamo fallendo miseramente nell'unico obiettivo stagionale che era la Champions, cosa serve di più?
Anche a costo di fare le ultime giornate con un Leonardo in panchina, esonero


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Tanto avremmo perso sicuramente contro l'Atalanta, quelli corrono e giocano un bel calcio,tipo ajax



Io la finale avrei voluto godermela.
Mi hanno privato pure dell'attesa.


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2019)

so pure codardi, usciti tutti prima del fischio finale.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

Se non lo cacciate, stavolta è colpa anche vostra...


----------



## luigi61 (24 Aprile 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> a 5 giornate dalla fine cosa volete che lo esonerino, a Giugno va via.
> Stiamo buttando (o abbiamo buttato) la stagione, una delle più scarse serie A della storia.





Wetter ha scritto:


> Sono forse il primo che spera nell'esonero di Gattuso ma non vedo il senso di esonerarlo adesso,a 4 partite dalla fine....


Esatto! Mr veleno osannato dai media e dai NEMICI del Milan DEVE rimanere al suo posto fino alla fine difronte alle sue responsabilità alla sua incompetenza ,inettitudine , deve prendersi tutte le colpe che ha sul disastro che si sta stagliando all'orizzonte; TUTTI dovranno affermare che il Milan FA BENE a licenziare questo fantoccio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Io metterei Leonardo in queste ultime partite, poi a Giugno ritornerebbe a fare il dirigente a tempo pieno.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Non cambierà nulla. È da dicembre che dovevano esonerarlo


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Non faranno nulla. "Ora ci aspettano partite importanti, non perdere la concentrazione, cinque finali da giocare, obiettivo Champions bla bla" mi sembra di sentirli già.


----------



## andreima (24 Aprile 2019)

L.unica e tentare la carta Leo..per provare a rianimare una squadra morta e stramorta,e l.ultima spiaggia che può dare un senso a un anno di m....a


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso era da cacciare quando lo dicevamo in 3 sul forum qui


----------



## Milanlove (24 Aprile 2019)

Si sta rivivendo la situazione di Montella. Squadra allo sbando, allenatore usato come parafulmine. 
Esonerarlo metterebbe la società comunque con le spalle al muro. Perchè prima o poi, Leo e compagnia dovranno dare anche loro delle spiegazioni. Io Leonardo lo sento parlare solo di ffp e di arbitri. Mai mezza parola su come stanno gestendo il Milan.

Se tieni Gattuso in carica, tutti focalizzati contro Gattuso, tutti salvi in società.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Aprile 2019)

Loro sono i primi complici se non lo esonerano.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

sono colpevoli tanto quanto gattuso. 

soprattutto maldini, che secondo me lo copre per questioni di amicizia extracalcistica. 
leonardo invece lo sappiamo bene che non lo sopporta gattuso. 

a fine stagione tireremo le somme, gattuso verrà (giustamente) esonerato, ma pure loro 2 dovranno rispondere del loro operato e dei loro acquisti.


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io metterei Leonardo in queste ultime partite, poi a Giugno ritornerebbe a fare il dirigente a tempo pieno.



Da fare subito


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Non mi frega nulla delle facce scure, esonerate Gattuso.


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2019)

sono dei dilettanti oh. abbiamo a libro paga gente come montolivo, mauri e bertolacci che sono stati fatti fuori da mesi. giocatori che non sono assolutamente inferiori a quelle pippe di titolari come kessi baka e biglia e il turcoinguardabile.


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Fino a fine stagione arriva sicuro.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sono colpevoli tanto quanto gattuso.
> 
> soprattutto maldini, che secondo me lo copre per questioni di amicizia extracalcistica.
> leonardo invece lo sappiamo bene che non lo sopporta gattuso.
> ...



perfettamente d'accordo.
Gattuso fa schifo ed è il male del calcio? Perchè la società Milan continua ad affidargli la squadra di partita in partita? Quale dirigente competente e preparato continuerebbe ogni settimana a fare questa scelta?

La verità è che fa comodo a loro avere Gattuso che si prende tutte le colpe. Ma qua ci sarebbero da fare tante, ma tante, ma tante domande a Leonardo, a Maldini e chiunque si spacci come dirigente nel Milan.


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

Lo esonerano stasera. Ne sono quasi sicuro. Se non lo fanno è questione di amicizia o di non averne un altro pronto. Dubito però che Leonardo non ne abbia uno sotto mano. Chiaro che non sarebbe assolutamente un top.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credevo tantissimo in Maldini. MI sto ricredendo.
> 
> Leo è l'unico che pensa in grande.



Aspetta, aspetta....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Chissà dove sono quelli del "Gattuso straordinario/Gattuso sta facendo miracoli/Gattuso ha dato un'identità alla squadra/Gattuso non ha colpe/Gattuso merita il rinnovo/Gattuso ha creato un gran clima a Milanello".


----------



## Wildbone (24 Aprile 2019)

Se la dirigenza ha una dignità, dovrebbe esonerarlo adesso e chiedere scusa per l'errore di averlo riconfermato mesi fa.
Altrimenti dimostreranno soltanto di non essere anch'essi all'altezza. La stagione è comunque buttata, quindi dessero almeno una dimostrazione di fede nei confronti del club.


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chissà dove sono quelli del "Gattuso straordinario/Gattuso sta facendo miracoli/Gattuso ha dato un'identità alla squadra/Gattuso non ha colpe/Gattuso merita il rinnovo/Gattuso ha creato un gran clima a Milanello".



Ti sei dimenticato " siamo ancora quarti "


----------



## evangel33 (24 Aprile 2019)

Sempre più convinto che sia stato e sia ancora Maldini a frenare Leo dal mandare via questo incapace di un "allenatore"


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Hanno avuto un mese nel estate e tutto l'mercato di gennaio per risolvere le carenze del organico, ora è tarde.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che sia stato e sia ancora Maldini a frenare Leo dal mandare via questo incapace di un "allenatore"



Leonardo avrebbe cacciato via Gattuso il giorno stesso in cui si è insediato in dirigenza secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> sono dei dilettanti oh. abbiamo a libro paga gente come montolivo, mauri e bertolacci che sono stati fatti fuori da mesi. giocatori che non sono assolutamente inferiori a quelle pippe di titolari come kessi baka e biglia e il turcoinguardabile.



stai sbarellando.

comunque mauri poteva venire utile davvero. incomprensibile la gestione


----------



## danjr (24 Aprile 2019)

Voglio Leonardo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lo esonerano stasera. Ne sono quasi sicuro. Se non lo fanno è questione di amicizia o di non averne un altro pronto. Dubito però che Leonardo non ne abbia uno sotto mano. Chiaro che non sarebbe assolutamente un top.



non possono, purtroppo è ancora 4o. a fine anno li distruggerebbero tutti dicendo che hanno rovinato la corsa champions, sai come sono i giornali...
poi hanno appena dichiarato che l'obiettivo non è il 4o posto, si smentirebbero.

lo dovevano fare in dicembre, ma qualcosa è andato storto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Hanno avuto un mese nel estate e tutto l'mercato di gennaio per risolvere le carenze del organico, ora è tarde.



però hanno fatto tanti sondaggi ahahahahaha


----------



## luigi61 (24 Aprile 2019)

VOGLIO GATTUSO FINO A FINE STAGIONE
Deve stare lì a MARCIRE a FRIGGERE difronte alla sua incompetenza/inettitudine/malafede
LI FINO ALLA FINE poi...addio per sempre EX bandiera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> VOGLIO GATTUSO FINO A FINE STAGIONE
> Deve stare lì a MARCIRE a FRIGGERE difronte alla sua incompetenza/inettitudine/malafede
> LI FINO ALLA FINE poi...addio per sempre EX bandiera



Spero che insieme a lui se ne vadano tutti i cessi presi da Mirabelli, incluso Conti che è letteralmente inguardabile.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Servono decisioni drastiche non facce scure.


----------



## davidelynch (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credevo tantissimo in Maldini. MI sto ricredendo.
> 
> Leo è l'unico che pensa in grande.



Mai avuto dubbi su Leo, Paolo purtroppo non ha ancora capito cosa vuol dire essere un dirigente.


----------



## Black (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



e voglio ben vedere. Ci mancherebbe che fossero felici. Il problema è che ormai la stagione è andata. Chi fai venire in panchina per 1 mese? con questa situazione a Torino non vinci. E se ci superano non li riprendiamo più.
Il cambio andava fatto a Dicembre, se non prima


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> e voglio ben vedere. Ci mancherebbe che fossero felici. Il problema è che ormai la stagione è andata. Chi fai venire in panchina per 1 mese? con questa situazione a Torino non vinci. E se ci superano non li riprendiamo più.
> Il cambio andava fatto a Dicembre, se non prima


Uno libero ci sarebbe. Potrebbe sedersi in panchina già domani e mettersi ''avanti'' con il lavoro per la prossima stagione. Antonio Conte.


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stai sbarellando.
> 
> comunque mauri poteva venire utile davvero. incomprensibile la gestione


montolivo in forma fisica a quei cessi se li fuma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Mi fido ancora.
Chiaro che poi il mio credito di fiducia finisce anche per loro. Per Gazidis non è altissimo da quando ho capito avrebbe avuto influenza nella gestione sportiva. Per Maldini ho un enorme rispetto che non mi permette di criticarlo, ma devo ancora capire il suo ruolo. Di Leonardo ho ancora una buona fiducia.
Ma si devono dare una mossa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> montolivo in forma fisica a quei cessi se li fuma.



se va be... neanche in lega pro giocherebbe.

a parte questo, facce scure ma dichiarazioni zero????


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

Mi aspetto che qualcuno da qualche parte dica qualcosa. Anche domani va bene ma devono farlo. Devono perché il milan di stasera è stato impresentabile. Non è un problema l'uscita dalla coppa o la sconfitta, è un problema il modo.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Aprile 2019)

Ormai è tardi per esonerarlo, anche avessero sotto mano Conte o gente simile non avrebbe senso inserirli in fretta e furia nel pastrocchio che siamo al momento e non credo ci siano traghettatori disposti a fare 5 partite e poi andarsene. Leo in panchina sarebbe obiettivamente una roba ridicola.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2019)

Dirigenza scomparsa?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ormai è tardi per esonerarlo, anche avessero sotto mano Conte o gente simile non avrebbe senso inserirli in fretta e furia nel pastrocchio che siamo al momento e non credo ci siano traghettatori disposti a fare 5 partite e poi andarsene. Leo in panchina sarebbe obiettivamente una roba ridicola.



Non è assolutamente vero che sia tardi per esonerarlo. Ci sono 5 partite da giocare.
E' da Febbraio che diciamo che è tardi ma se lo avessimo cacciato prima a quest'ora avremmo ben altro distacco dal resto delle inseguitrici.


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dirigenza scomparsa?



beh dai, ora devono calmarsi, parlare, riflettere... non è una situazione facile dove ti presenti davanti ai microfoni per chiacchierare. Staranno pensando di rimuovere Rino, è ovvio. Prescindendo da se accadrà, mi sembra giusto non presentarsi in tv prima di avere le idee chiare a seguito di un consulto anche con la proprietà...


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente vero che sia tardi per esonerarlo. Ci sono 5 partite da giocare.
> E' da Febbraio che diciamo che è tardi ma se lo avessimo cacciato prima a quest'ora avremmo ben altro distacco dal resto delle inseguitrici.



Io lo toglierei, e il discorso non è tattico, tecnico o di incapacità ad allenare, come sostengono molti. Lo toglierei perché non ha in mano psicologicamente la squadra, e salvo un cambio allenatore, con nuovi stimoli, la vedo difficile anche solo pareggiare con il torino. Siamo in un loop negativo dove serve uscirne a livello mentale e non mi sembra sia capace di farlo ora.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> beh dai, ora devono calmarsi, parlare, riflettere... non è una situazione facile dove ti presenti davanti ai microfoni per chiacchierare. Staranno pensando di rimuovere Rino, è ovvio. Prescindendo da se accadrà, mi sembra giusto non presentarsi in tv prima di avere le idee chiare a seguito di un consulto anche con la proprietà...



...certo, vedrai che confermeranno piena fiducia a Gattuso. La sua cacciata non deve certo dipendere solo da questa sera anzi a questa sera non ci doveva proprio arrivare.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2019)

nessun allenatore serio si muove per venire ad concludere una stagione e giocarsi tutto in 5 partite. 

giusto gente del livello di Brocchi può accettare una situazione simile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nessun allenatore serio si muove per venire ad concludere una stagione e giocarsi tutto in 5 partite.
> 
> giusto gente del livello di Brocchi può accettare una situazione simile.



L'allenatore c'è già, gli basta solo fare ste 5 partite e poi tornare a fare il dirigente.


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...certo, vedrai che confermeranno piena fiducia a Gattuso. La sua cacciata non deve certo dipendere solo da questa sera anzi a questa sera non ci doveva proprio arrivare.



Lasciando stare cosa faranno, la mia paura è che nessuno parlerà neanche domani... questo sarebbe un problema, ma un problema proprio per l'ambiente che navigherebbe a vista e nella totale incertezza sul futuro...


----------



## 1972 (25 Aprile 2019)

se lo mandano via ora puo' sempre dire di aver lasciato la squadra in zona cempions. secondo me lo cacciano se floppiamo a torino quando ci ritroveremo sesti in classifica.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credevo tantissimo in Maldini. MI sto ricredendo.
> 
> Leo è l'unico che pensa in grande.



L'errore fatale di non prendere l' ala sinistra( un deulofeu qualsiasi..) e colpa anche di Leo,
a gennaio servivano i fatti non il pensare in grande, ed ora paghiamo..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare cosa faranno, la mia paura è che nessuno parlerà neanche domani... questo sarebbe un problema, ma un problema proprio per l'ambiente che navigherebbe a vista e nella totale incertezza sul futuro...



...non accadrà nulla, ormai è tardi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dalla Rai, i dirigenti del Milan hanno lasciato San Siro scurissimi in volto. Facce che non promettono bene per il futuro di Gattuso.



Ma sono mesi che li vedo con le facce scure, anche in partite che poi magari abbiamo vinto giocando comunque di melma. L'hanno capito da un pezzo che non si può giocare in questo modo, ma non sono mai intervenuti.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore c'è già, gli basta solo fare ste 5 partite e poi tornare a fare il dirigente.



Leonardo non può farlo, non sarebbe serio, la stampa gattusiana poi lo distruggerebbe specie se scala in classifica, poco importa che con Gattuso si chiuderebbe(si chiuderà) più indietro


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2019)

La società / dirigenza ha anche più colpe di Gattuso per l'obiettivo mancato (ormai sicuramente) che era ampiamente alla portata.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Se non hanno possibilità/volontà di cambiarlo subito era chiaro che non avrebbero detto nulla. Andare avanti ai microfoni per confermarlo sarebbe stato ai limiti dell'imbarazzante. 

Gattuso comunque ha le ore contate e lo sa anche lui. Questo potrebbe essere un problema, perchè potrebbe mollare completamente da qui alla fine.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credevo tantissimo in Maldini. MI sto ricredendo.
> 
> Leo è l'unico che pensa in grande.



.

A questo punto credo che o si inizierà a dargli più libertà (e soldi) per operare o visto il caratterino che si ritrova manderà tutti a quel paese (e giustamente direi).


----------



## luigi61 (25 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Leonardo non può farlo, non sarebbe serio, la stampa gattusiana poi lo distruggerebbe specie se scala in classifica, poco importa che con Gattuso si chiuderebbe(si chiuderà) più indietro



Esatto giusto; Mr veleno deve rimanere inchiodato alla panchina e alle proprie enormi responsabilità fino alla fine, poi potra essere "salutato" degnamente dopo che avrà totalmente fallito come certo che accadrà visto che è semplicemente inadeguato/impreparato ; il grande errore societario è stata la sua conferma licenziarlo ora sarebbe fornirgli un'alibi , una scappatoia formidabile che non merita assolutamente, RIMANGA LI A MARCIRE


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2019)

Siamo davanti a tutti per il 4 posto e abbiamo un calendario ridicolo.
Affrontiamo il TORO che non ha 3 titolarissimi, questa la gara più dura.
Va cambiato ora per non finire ancora di più in depressione e buttare all’aria i regali delle nostre avversarie.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Aprile 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Siamo davanti a tutti per il 4 posto e abbiamo un calendario ridicolo.
> Affrontiamo il TORO che non ha 3 titolarissimi, questa la gara più dura.
> Va cambiato ora per non finire ancora di più in depressione e buttare all’aria i regali delle nostre avversarie.



Faremo fatica a fare 3 punti nelle ultime partite, segnatelo. Siamo non alla frutta, ma all'ammazzacaffè. Col senno di poi è facile dirlo, ma la striscia di gare vinte grazie ai gol di Piatek ci ha illusi, questa squadra con questo allenatore è a malapena da Europa League.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> L'errore fatale di non prendere l' ala sinistra( un deulofeu qualsiasi..) e colpa anche di Leo,
> a gennaio servivano i fatti non il pensare in grande, ed ora paghiamo..



questo è vero, bastava un danjuma qualsiasi ma tutti qua a dire: " sta tornando da un infortunio di 3 mesi!!!"

oh mamma mia 3 mesi fuori, chissà che.... a febbraio era pronto, almeno cahlanoglu non avrebbe più visto il campo


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> L'errore fatale di non prendere l' ala sinistra( un deulofeu qualsiasi..) e colpa anche di Leo,
> a gennaio servivano i fatti non il pensare in grande, ed ora paghiamo..


Non è stato fatto perché ci sono stati due imprevisti: il caso Higuain(spesi 35 milioni cash per Piatek) e l'infortunio di Bonaventura(35 milioni per Paquetà). Il primo non ha inciso più di tanto perché alla fine tra varie cose più o meno si è spesa la stessa cifra, il secondo è stato decisivo, senza quello probabilmente avremmo un Bonaventura e un'ala in più, e un Paquetà in meno. Meglio o peggio? Lo scopriremo più avanti.


----------

